# How to root the Droid Charge video



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerogriff (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome video, thanks for this. I should be getting my charge in a few days so this'll help a lot.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Great video!

The only thing I noticed was that you did not mention installing the drivers. You mentioned when plugging the phone in that you must have already installed the phone, but not that separate drivers must be installed.

I liked that you mentioned to not be alarmed a lot too, a lot of people get nervous when things dont happen instantly lol.

And you might consider adding links into the description for people to find things easily.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah ill work on the links people forget too that the video was just a guide and need to still do the research this is just showing what to expect and the steps to take ;p

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anything changed from this video?


----------

